# Game 30: Heat @ Pacers (2/14 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, February 14, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3rd game of the back to back to back, and 5th game in 7 nights, all on the road. Meanwhile, the Pacers have been off since their Saturday home loss to Denver. Doesnt seem fair but oh well. The Heat are on a roll and I think the Pacers have lost 4 of 5.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade has gotten Lots of rest only like 45minutes played in to games and Lebron got a little rest too. I don't see why we shouldnt win, I know our Confidence must be very high with Lebron and Wade playing like Gods


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Wade has gotten Lots of rest only like 45minutes played in to games and Lebron got a little rest too. *I don't see why we shouldnt win*, I know our Confidence must be very high with Lebron and Wade playing like Gods


Really?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pacers have hit a slump and we've looked pretty good in the last two. It's not going to be anywhere near the blowouts of the last two, but we can win this. I'll be ecstatic with 3 wins on the back-to-back-to-back all on the road. (which only two other teams have had - Detroit and Utah)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> MikeInglisHEAT @MikeInglisHEAT Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> @MiamiHEAT 531st team NBA history to play 3 Rd gms in 3 straight days. A win would make MIA just 22nd team & 1st since GSW '78 to win all 3.


Wow, shows how hard it is to do

Bright side...


> MikeInglisHEAT @MikeInglisHEAT Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> 3rd time this season a team playing 3 straight days is facing a team on 2+days rest. Back to back team has won both gms [Lakers & Denver Ws]


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:laugh:, people have the stats for everything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seriously :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wouldn't it be funny if the game went to triple overtime? Sadistic thinker... I'm sorry.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Another stat:

@ByTimReynolds



> Heat have a chance tonight to do something last done by the 1970-71 Bucks. Three road wins in three nights, all by double digits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember that crazy start to the Pacers game last season up there? The game of the long home run pass by Wade to Lebron? That game was crazy. We were up 41-19 after the 1st quarter, and ended up trailing heading into the 4th.

Anyway, that game was played on February 15, 2011. Almost exactly a year ago.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, I remember driving around during the first half and getting back to rewind by DVR to watch that highlight. Cant believe its been a year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Pitt again tonight. Definitely could have used his big body on Hibbert. Think Curry gets an early shot tonight? I have no confidence in him.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hibbert since he was announced as an allstar has put up games of 5/7 and 12/5..hopefully we can keep him down there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The best thing is that we've been able to keep our guys minutes low during this stretch, so they should be relatively fresh for the game. Still gonna be a huge ask.

I'd have taken 2/3 before this set, so we'll see what happens.

Hoping for a Heat victory, naturally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick
> 
> Norris Cole will have a large cheering section at game tonight, many in his jerseys. Indianapolis closer to Dayton than Cleveland is.


Did not know that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds like a home game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice turnaround bank shot from Chris


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron with a friendly bounce on that 3


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade big slam!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2JOEL :yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-4 start for Wade. He's been killing it in 1st halfs of late


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

looks like theyre trying to win early.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice runner from Rio, then Wade again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass and catch there. Bosh fumbles some easy passes, then makes great catches like that one and the one in Atlanta.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is becoming great at making that pass to cutters from the top of the key.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade stop shittin on em its not nice.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great start on both ends. 

I think someone posted Dwyane's 1st half stats in the last 9...they're probably only going to go up if he keeps this up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> Great start on both ends.
> 
> I think someone posted Dwyane's 1st half stats in the last 9...they're probably only going to go up if he keeps this up.


He's just at 17 points in 1st halfs.

Manbearpig and1!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What were they chanting at Lebron?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and1. That looked so easy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battiers FT shooting is really at 47%?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Granger limping to the locker room


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Remember that crazy start to the Pacers game last season up there? The game of the long home run pass by Wade to Lebron? That game was crazy. We were up 41-19 after the 1st quarter, and ended up trailing heading into the 4th.
> 
> Anyway, that game was played on February 15, 2011. Almost exactly a year ago.


Having flashback mg:

Hoping history doesnt repeat itself. We won that game, but made it a ton more difficult than it needed to be.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, Im away from my desk, come back and see a staunch 1st quarter.

Lets go!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Battier again. Nice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

Lebron is getting assist after assist.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensive explosion from Shane Battier!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pacers getting punched in the mouth.

MILLLLLLLLLER 33333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller jizzzzzz


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great 1st half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's only shooting 2-6, but Lebron has dominated this game. 9/6/3/2 for Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

Amazing ball movement


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Granger questionable to return.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Granger questionable to return with a sprained left ankle. Doesnt sound like he'll be back.

Cole train!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy smokes, the offensive execution is fantastic. This is what happens when we play to potential and move the ball around.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole Train baby


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, just saw the score.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boshtrich


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crazy D right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow incredibly soft and 1....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think we're doing good, I think we're doing real good, GOOD SHIT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh just reminded me of big Cat. He screamed "Rebound!" on the tip in. Though of course, Jamaal was more known for "Mine!!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOOM


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, a near perfect half so far.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron needs to do a windmill on that now because that Wade2LBJ alley is getting kind of old.....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And that is how we roll.

Love it when we're playing this well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** all basketball game directors who choose to go to the baseline cam...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stone-hands Anthony.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice aggressive floor running by Bosh. Love that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting a little ragged here. Can't let them get too many in a row, they're getting to the line a lot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the J


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol Lebron wasted no time turning around to go yell at Chalmers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio-auto


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron at the right place and time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice huslt eLBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know Hibbert has struggled a little of late, but props to Joel for his D on him tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving the attack mentality tonight.

Bah, damn Spo-isms....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, horrible foul by Hansbrough. UD is gonna get free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

68-39 at the half

Could not have asked for a more perfect half. Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, no complaints


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good half. That is all.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep it up. No early 2nd half Pacers runs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chicago down 13 to 10 in the 1st quarter!

PACK YOUR BEST ALLSTAR SUIT SPO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Chicago down 13 to 10 in the 1st quarter!
> 
> PACK YOUR BEST ALLSTAR SUIT SPO!


:laugh: I was gonna write that when it was 8-6 Kings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Granger officially out for the rest of the game


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Missing this game once again for LinPossible.

Glad to see that we are crushing Pacers. Looks like I am missing a pretty exciting game here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Missing this game once again for LinPossible.
> 
> Glad to see that we are crushing Pacers. Looks like I am missing a pretty exciting game here.


You a Heat fan or not? I could never watch another game when the Heat are playing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great charge drawn by Joel. His D tonight has been great.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Even when we're playing the worst team in the league, I'll watch the Heat over a big game. (not that [email protected] is a big game)

1) Cos I love watching this team.
2) Cos we play down to opposition so it'll usually be close. :laugh:

I'll flick around League Pass during timeouts though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like Mario hurt his pinkie. I feel his pain.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice shot fake and J by Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Getting a little jumper happy here. Would like to somebody attack the paint.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Lebron to get it back to 26


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wtf was that shit


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron 3. You could see he wanted to reply to that Paul George dunk.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lol LBJ wtf?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How bout Joel with the white arm band? Style point :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting really sloppy now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh GTFO, that's not an offensive foul!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole. Train.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NoCo and1!! :yep:

love this kid


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anther great drive by Cole


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NoCo again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

mmmm COLE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont know what it was, but something has clicked with this offense on this back to back to back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with the tear drop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1

Too easy for him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nawis


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aaaaaaaand 1


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

lmao what an easy and1 from Bron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty funny. Both these teams fly to Cleveland tonight. Pacers play the Cavs tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

90-58 after 3

Good to see no let up. Got a little sloppy at times, but they were able to put another run to end the quarter.

Time to rest everyone up again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Bron and 1 was a huggggge travel haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weird lineup.

Cole
Miller
Battier
James
Haslem


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This has been a great game on both ends of the court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333

Got the roll. 18pts on 7-9 shooting for Cole train


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cole with 18 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why bring Bosh back in?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Bron :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Indiana has lost 10 games this year. 9 by a combined 72 points. The other one + the first 3 quarters of this? 67 points.

W2B isn't the only one who can bring you these ridiculous stats :yep:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris going crappy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Like a boss Ben


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> Indiana has lost 10 games this year. 9 by a combined 72 points. The other one + the first 3 quarters of this? 67 points.
> 
> W2B isn't the only one who can bring you these ridiculous stats :yep:


Funny, same is the case with the Sixers and us

Here's the stat from after our last game vs the Sixers


> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Philly's 2 losses to Miami: By a combined 41 points. Philly's 5 losses to everyone else: By a combined 24 points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I ****ing hate Juwan


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice tip UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Heat players are still calling Juwan Howard "17" even though this is now his 18th season.


I was wondering why Lebron was calling Juwan 17 during yesterday's post game interview with Jason Jackson :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Funny, same is the case with the Sixers and us
> 
> Here's the stat from after our last game vs the Sixers


I see how this is, trying to 1up me. Well I take your Sixers stat and raise you:



> It took Indiana 41 minutes to reach 69 points. Miami got to 68 in 24 minutes.












Games get boring when Juwan comes in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> I see how this is, trying to 1up me. Well I take your Sixers stat and raise you:





> Brian Windhorst @WindhorstESPN Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Last team to win road games on 3 straight nights was the 1979-80 Suns.
> 
> Brian Windhorst @WindhorstESPN Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Heat 9 min. away from becoming 1st team to win 3 road games on consecutive nights by double figures since 1970-71 Bucks.












This game needs to end already :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry might be one of those guys that plays better when he's bigger :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

EC is an offensive foul waiting to happen


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This has been the worst 5 minutes, ever.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This isn't over.

edit: That was at W2B. This game was over a long time ago.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan has more turnovers in 5 minutes, then anyone else in our team....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^He's a great locker room presence, leave him alone. :sarcasm:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan got tossed. Thank you, juwan for making this game that much longer...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan WTF are you doing man? ****ing scrub.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LMAO Juwan ejected


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Back to back to back blowouts all on the road

I am pleased


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 105-90

About as perfect a game as you could play. Final score doesnt indicate how much of a beat down this was


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That last quarter almost soured me on this game, having to watch Juwan-freakin-Howard scrub his way through 7 minutes. Honestly, how this guy is getting an NBA pay check is beyond me.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Our end of bench scrubs are so scrubby.

Great game, on both ends of the floor. Perfect back to back to back, and this team is just oozing confidence right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls won. Im sure Spo is heartbroken that he wont be coaching the all star game :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My subconscious spared me of the misery. I fell asleep right after Howard came in.



> David Alen @DavidAlen
> 
> The Miami Heat as a franchise 942-942
> 
> ...


We're .500! And I know that Ethan tweet was posted, but I thought it was pretty weird. Thought for sure they'd relish advancing his nickname to 18 this year. Maybe that concept hasn't quite struck them... :whoknows:

Good win. Good triple-step. Hopefully we don't see an end-of-trip letdown in Cleveland, of all places. They've played us tough twice, and no question they and their fans will be hyped.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Posted in Philly so I'll do it again. Norris' cheer section. Way to go for the career-high-tier with them in house, NoNo.

Supposedly about 100 people. Can't imagine that many people coming out to support me across state lines, even if I had millions in my future. Would imagine it being awkward going one-by-one to greet them all. "Yeah...I...remember you..."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of nicknames, would love to know how Joel got the "Doc" nickname? He was asked on LeBatard to explain it but he didnt want to so there must be a funny story to it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Speaking of Norris, he was excellent tonight. Props to the kid.

Imagine if we picked up Lin off the NBA scrap heap and he went baller with us. Now that would've been hilarious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Speaking of nicknames, would love to know how Joel got the "Doc" nickname? He was asked on LeBatard to explain it but he didnt want to so there must be a funny story to it.


I think Dwyane was asked about it a year back and he said he shouldn't talk about it or something along those lines. Definitely something inappropriate. Hopefully it doesn't involve genitalia.



Wade County said:


> Speaking of Norris, he was excellent tonight. Props to the kid.
> 
> Imagine if we picked up Lin off the NBA scrap heap and he went baller with us. Now that would've been hilarious.


I was hoping for it, and we could use a 3rd PG, but no way they would've taken another unproven young guy. Plus, Lin wouldn't have been able to show off his stuff here.

Names being registered on NBA messageboards as we speak:

2LINfinity&Beyond
LINvincible
UnderTheLINfluence
LINstitutionalized
LIN2DaBlue
PardonTheLINterruption
LINception
LINtergalactic

OK I'll stop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe DQfor3 knows the story behind JoRel and Doc?

Agreed Lin wouldnt be getting a shot here to do what he currently is doing, but its fun to think about.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Lin will regress.


----------

